# creative labs sound card model ct4750///windows 98



## antoniette (Oct 21, 2000)

hi there : i just got a sound card from creative labs model ct4750, and I am running windows 98....how do i download the drivers after I install the sound card? is there a link?do i have to delete the old drivers? i am runnings window 98...thanks


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I would say these are the drivers you need:

http://uk.europe.creative.com/suppo...mber=&driverlang=1033&OS=2&select=0&x=33&y=14

Zee


----------

